# Adria I707 SG 2008 Model Front Bed



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All, I wonder if anyone has any problems with the front bed on the 2008 Vision I707 SG, When I purchased this unit it was one of the first without the electrically controlled front beds, One of the first things I noticed was that the front bed could not be fastened up to the roof and had about 6 inch play up and down even with a quilt on the bed and fully made up, The problem was that the webbing adjustment could not be made tight enough, I had a problem with it bouncing up and down when traveling.

I have now solved this problem and I have used it for a while to test it, If anyone else has the same problem please let me know and I will send full instructions and a couple of pictures.

Les


----------

